# Please post updated FP1 root method and files



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

The links in the sticky are broken due to Megaupload going down in flames...and I am hoping there is now some sort of "one-click" type way to root a stock FP1 device by now. Coworker has a bone stock Charge on FP1 and only wants root without customizations so roms are out.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know of any one clicks, but you can do the following. Before you start, make sure the phone drivers are installed. If they aren't, you can plug the stock phone into the computer you are going to use and install them from there.

1) Download this file to the SD card of the phone (Superuser binary and app): http://downloads.and...fghi-signed.zip
2) Download this file to the computer you are rooting from (CWM based Recovery): http://imnuts.net/zU2jkn
3) Download this to your computer (Odin, if you don't already have it): http://www.toms-worl...p/Odin 1.85.zip
4) Extract Odin to the location of your choosing.
5) Turn off the Charge and pull the battery.
6) Hold the VolDown button on the Charge, and while holding, plug in to the computer via USB. This will place you in download mode (Yellow sign with Android guy digging)
7) Replace the battery.
8) Open Odin. On one of the areas near the top, you should have a yellow background with "COM x" listed (with x being a number).
9) Uncheck Auto Reboot. (this is important)
10) Click PDA (*not* Phone), and select the file you downloaded in step 2.
11) Click Start. It should only take a few seconds. You will see the word RECOVERY, followed by a blue flash reading RESET, followed by a green PASS.
12) Unplug the phone from the USB, and pull and replace the battery, but do not power on the phone.
13) Hold VolUp+Home+Pwr until the phone boots into CWM.
14) Using the Vol buttons to scroll and the Pwr button to select, choose "install zip from sdcard", find the file you downloaded in step 1, and install it.
15) Go back to the main CWM menu and select reboot.

That will root the phone with no other changes to the system whatsoever. It looks like a lot of steps, but it's mostly setup. It's possible to do the whole thing from step 5 to the end in a couple of minutes, and that's mostly waiting for the phone to shutdown.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> 12) Unplug the phone from the USB, and pull and replace the battery, but do not power on the phone.
> 13) Hold VolUp+Home+Pwr until the phone boots into CWM.


After it is done flashing, you can just unplug the USB cable, the press and hold Vol Up + Home + Power. It will reboot and you'll see SAMSUNG for the boot screen, wait another second or two and release the buttons, and you'll be in recovery.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

so all i need to do is Odin CWR onto his phone and flash the SU binary....that was easy, thanks for hosting the file


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Provided all you do is flash the su package, recovery will revert to stock after you reboot out of CWM then as well.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Provided all you do is flash the su package, recovery will revert to stock after you reboot out of CWM then as well.


exactly







so it will effectively only add root which is what he wanted

last i heard he should be fine accepting any future OTA updates as usual, but with the caveat that root will be broken of course.....he doesn't want to go the custom rom route because he wants to keep stock compatibility. he has a few very specific apps that are third party used to interface with vehicle diagnostic hardware and such that tend to not work well on custom setups. the guy is old but damnit he is trying to stay modern


----------



## rudeguy (Jan 1, 2012)

imnuts said:


> Provided all you do is flash the su package, recovery will revert to stock after you reboot out of CWM then as well.


ok...I did this and this is not what I wanted.

I rooted by flashing the recovery file in Odin, then installing the SU file via CWM. I uninstalled all my stock bloatware like I wanted to, but now I want to install a ROM. How do I get CWM to stick?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

rudeguy said:


> ok...I did this and this is not what I wanted.
> 
> I rooted by flashing the recovery file in Odin, then installing the SU file via CWM. I uninstalled all my stock bloatware like I wanted to, but now I want to install a ROM. How do I get CWM to stick?


Get the ROM you want on your SD card, flash CWM, boot into it immediately and flash the ROM. Any ROM you flash is already going to have the modification you need done.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rudeguy (Jan 1, 2012)

Dang it....

I really, really hate flashing stuff on the computer


----------

